# Mobile teaching and custom fitting



## Mobilepro (May 24, 2015)

Hi all a bit of a newbie here but was wondering what do people think of a mobile teaching and custom fitting golf van. I'm thinking of having a mini tour van with virtual screen that I can teach and custom fit clubs that come round to your house, golf club any hour of the day by an ex PGA pro and European coach can I have your comments good or bad please.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 24, 2015)

I'm sure every clubs pro would be very welcoming to someone who is going to attempt to take business away from them 

Sorry but can't see where exactly it would fit in the market


----------



## Mobilepro (May 24, 2015)

Not every golf pro has this technology and some people can't make club pro timings, thanks for the input


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 24, 2015)

Mobilepro said:



			Not every golf pro has this technology and some people can't make club pro timings, thanks for the input
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't matter what technology they have - no golf club is going to allow you to park up and take the pros business


----------



## Mobilepro (May 24, 2015)

Very true mate was thinking more down the line of private lessons at home and corporate events? And was thinking about the clubs that don't have pros


----------



## Farneyman (May 24, 2015)

I like the idea as not all clubs have pros and it may be something they would be interested in.


----------



## bobmac (May 24, 2015)

How much would you charge for a lesson at someone's house?


----------



## Mobilepro (May 24, 2015)

Cheers


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 24, 2015)

Mobilepro said:



			Very true mate was thinking more down the line of private lessons at home and corporate events? And was thinking about the clubs that don't have pros
		
Click to expand...

Lessons at home is the one thing that could work - provided that there is somewher to park, I'm guessing that they have the lesson inside the van ? 

What would you do at Corporate events ?


----------



## Mobilepro (May 24, 2015)

Haven't got that far yet but not far from normal rate


----------



## Mobilepro (May 24, 2015)

Yes lesson inside the van and the corporate side would hire the van for the day for closet to the pin or longest drive


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 24, 2015)

Mobilepro said:



			Yes lesson inside the van and the corporate side would hire the van for the day for closet to the pin or longest drive
		
Click to expand...

Can't see the appeal on a corporate day or something that makes it financially worthwhile 

The one that could see is the lessons at home but even then it's a market that is very full in most areas with clubs having a pro and most golfers having lessons with their club pro


----------



## bobmac (May 24, 2015)

Mobilepro said:



			Haven't got that far yet but not far from normal rate
		
Click to expand...

Have you looked into the cost of a big van, fuel, insurance, not forgetting the cost of all the software/hardware and custom fit equipment ?


----------



## Mobilepro (May 24, 2015)

Looked at van and software and hardware could do it for less than 15k not thought about the rest. This was just an idea to start with but no one else is doing it in Britain and it works in USA totally understand population is much greater but surely this can make a decent income?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 24, 2015)

Mobilepro said:



			Looked at van and software and hardware could do it for less than 15k not thought about the rest. This was just an idea to start with but no one else is doing it in Britain and it works in USA totally understand population is much greater but surely this can make a decent income?
		
Click to expand...

I don't see it making enough money to make it worthwhile 

And don't think Â£15k would get you much of a van 

Also all the manufacturers have their own tour trucks which visit areas


----------



## Mobilepro (May 24, 2015)

I'm based up in scotland and the tour buses don't visit regularly only to big companies American golf. The amount of golf courses as I'm sure your aware up here is amazing and a good few don't have pros for some bizarre reason or there that old they don't care.


----------



## SammmeBee (May 24, 2015)

How big would it be?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 25, 2015)

Can't see being viable. Certainly not rocking up to clubs where they already have pros working there. It would need to be a huge van and not sure you'll get one for 15k including the technology and there will be issues parking such a large vehicle at customers houses. I admire the idea but think the reality has a lot of issues to be overcome


----------



## virtuocity (May 26, 2015)

Sounds good.  Will you cover Scotland?


----------



## Junior (May 27, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Sounds good.  Will you cover Scotland?
		
Click to expand...

I think the concept is a good one.  With the right equipment it could be a popular alternative to rushing to the course/range after work.  Id imagine the hours could be unsociable though.  Good luck...hope it works out.


----------

